# 2015 Ohio Buck



## CCROLAND (Aug 3, 2016)

My 2015 Ohio Buck. Buck went over 300 pounds and was an older deer!!


----------



## CCROLAND (Aug 3, 2016)

*He's ready to come home*

Before and after


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 3, 2016)

He looks great!


----------



## julian faedo (Aug 3, 2016)

Great buck coagulation


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice looking mount!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2016)

He is a brute - congratulations!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 14, 2016)

What county did you hunt?


----------



## CCROLAND (Sep 15, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> What county did you hunt?



Clinton County.

I just took my vacation time to be up there November 17-22.


----------



## sticknstring (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice buck and mount!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 19, 2016)

Very nice, I sure miss hunting Ohio. The does where bigger than most of our bucks.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## uturn (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice Buck and Pictures!

Congratulations


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice buck & mount! Congratulations!


----------



## CCROLAND (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank yall


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 20, 2016)

What a monster! I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that's not a deer I want to put in my hunting vehicle (a 2009 VW Beetle).


----------



## CCROLAND (Oct 23, 2016)

It would take up most of the interior!! Would be hard to drive!!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 25, 2016)

What a pig! Nice job. Good looking mount.


----------

